# African Shell Dweller ?'s



## hfd250 (Dec 12, 2006)

hi all,
I recently bought 3 Multies for my 35 hex tank. theres plenty of shells and theyve already picked out homes. what else can i keep with them? Theres a descent amount of rock work, and it would be nice to see some fish in the mid to high water levels are there any other africans that would be good? what about shrimp species? i saw that some people keep shrimp with their shell dwellers. one last question, the 35 gal is quite tall should i be placing the food close to the bottom of the tank? they dont seem to be going for food on the surface.

thanks


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes you need to get food that will sink to their level. What other fish you put in the tank depends on the type of setup you want. Do you want to keep it all African or would you put other types of fish in the tank?


----------

